# Solved: Powerpoint wont advance



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

My Powerpoint presentation will not advance beyond first slide, i am using XP ,my settings under "set up show" are 

Presented by speaker
Show slides :ALL 
Advance slides : manually ( i have also tried "using timings" )
Slide transitions: i have set a time and advance a slide automatically 

Thank you 

Dan


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Click Slideshow on the Toolbar, drop to Transition, now fill out the box as Automatic, and the amount of seconds for each slide to appear, and the way in which they appear e.g. Horizontal. After filling out the form click Apply and OK.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi Kim

I did all that but still wont advance


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

Is there a button on there called :Apply to all slides

Other users are reporting a possible bug, slide shows plus mp3 on pp2002


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes there is a apply botton, i am using an older version 2003 if that matters


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't usually refer ppl to other forums, but I'm worired we may have a difficult time resolving this
http://www.presentationhelper.co.uk/Forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9
I'd like this thread to remain open by you in case:
Others reply
You come back with the answer


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok thanks Kimland

i will leave it open


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

When you are on the first slide and presenting the presentation try hitting "H" and see if it advances to your next slide. If so you have accidentally hidden the slides and need to unhide them. You can unhide slides by going into "slide sorter" view and clicking on the "Hide Slide" button on the toolbar.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

That was a good thought but didnt make a difference, thank you jimr


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can you zip and post the presentation so I can take a look at it?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes Jim 

I narrowed down what is causing the problem, i removed the sound clip and it is advancing now, i read somewhere that when i email the presentation to someone the music will not play on their machine, if this is the case there is no need to insert music ?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

When you put music into the presentation it should then play when they open up the presentation. You might want to package the presentation first though via "File">>"Package Presentation for CD" from the menu bar since Powerpoint typically tries to link to a movie file and not place it actually in a presentation. This bundles all linked files together and allows them to hear the sound or watch the movie.

Please mark the thread as solved via the "thread tools" drop-down list at the top of the post and have a happy and safe new year.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks jimr


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

Just in case you want to leave the music in it's easily solved!

See http://www.pptalchemy.co.uk/keep_playing.html


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

John seems to be a bad link


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

They both work for me but you can get to it from the link in the signature. Scroll down to the sounds section


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

They work now, thanks John


----------

